# what should i get sunsun 302 or Eheim 2213



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Obviously the pros of the 302 have been covered. What I can say... when you buy the 302 you have money left over for an inline heater or to go towards co2. I have been running mine a while and I love it. For the money, it can not be beat. Eheims are great filters, I just can't justify the price. I do not regret my purchase 1 bit. 

I think sunsun owes me a commission though... I've sold more of these than anyone I think!


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

2213 is too small for a 55, my 2217 is struggling on a 45.


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

but but it says it goes up to a 66 gallon tank o.o

after farther looking it seems a lot of people agree with you reybie  thanks a lot. I wouldnt have checked because just assumed an ehiem would do as it said 

well then i guess ill have to get a sunsun 302  i assume that cn filter a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Those numbers aren't reliable IME. Go with the SunSun. Even then I might want two of them on my 55.


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

Think i would be alright then with the sunsun and an old eheim (not sure how much it claims to filter since it is so old but it is probably like a 30-40 gallon filter)


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

The filter "recommendations" that manufacturers print on the boxes are usually quite optimistic and do not reflect the actual conditions in a tank. 

I agree that a 2213 is too small for a 55g. I would not use it on anything larger than a (lightly stocked) 20g. For a 55g, I would recommend going with the 2217, as already mentioned. If you find there is too much flow, it is a simple matter to reduce the flow (i.e. with a spray bar, etc).


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Vidivici said:


> Think i would be alright then with the sunsun and an old eheim (not sure how much it claims to filter since it is so old but it is probably like a 30-40 gallon filter)


That would be great. Filter maintenance would be a breeze b/c you could completely clean out one of the filters and still have the other one as backup.


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

The 302 flows about 140 GPH


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

okay thanks again  i guess ima get a sunsun :red_mouth


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd get a 2217. What happens 5 years from now when you need an o-ring or an impeller for the SunSun?


----------



## codfish1 (Jun 13, 2010)

im gonna have to go with the eheim2217 great filter...


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

as great as the 2217 is it is about $100 more and im on a budget. Hmmm never mind i could probably get it for around $112 costs more but it should be more efficient and the parts easier to replace

for the sunsun im looking at one says it is for 100 gallons and another says for 60 gallons both claim to have a flow rate of 264 GPH. Should i assume they are the same pump and one seller is just being more realistic?


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

xmas_one said:


> I'd get a 2217. What happens 5 years from now when you need an o-ring or an impeller for the SunSun?


you simply contact the manufacturer and get one, of course.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Lol... you buy another sunsun and STILL save money. That being said, I've contacted the manufacturer and was able find out they can send replacements. 

Sent from my 'Simply Stunning' Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

some of the Eheim impellers cost almost as much or more than a SunSun...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

tuffgong said:


> some of the Eheim impellers cost almost as much or more than a SunSun...


Obviously it is because the Eheim is precision engineered in germany...

There are people who would buy a bag of crap if it had an Eheim or ADA logo on it...


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> Obviously it is because the Eheim is precision engineered in germany...
> 
> There are people who would buy a bag of crap if it had an Eheim or ADA logo on it...


roud: Yeah it really is sad. I hate to see people waste money even though they can afford it. 

By promoting quality inexpensive equipment we are making the hobby accessible to more and more people. Which is what it's all about for me. Since I discovered your SunSun thread I have set up 4 additional tanks. 2 with Sunsuns and two with old HOB's. If I didn't know about the Sunsun then I would probably only have 1 or two tanks. Sunsun FTW!


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

Im just worried that something bad will happen with the pump while im away at collage next year. The ehiem is more likely to be dependable i would think....(though it depends not sure how long people have had a sunsun. The ehiem we got is over 20 years old and still works great)

plus i doubt my parents will let me get 2 sunsun filters (would be $20 more then the ehiem 2217 that i found) So the ehiem would give more filtration.

Still sucks cause i have to pay my parents back and it cost $40 more then the sunsun.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Vidivici said:


> Im just worried that something bad will happen with the pump while im away at collage next year. The ehiem is more likely to be dependable i would think....(though it depends not sure how long people have had a sunsun. The ehiem we got is over 20 years old and still works great)
> 
> plus i doubt my parents will let me get 2 sunsun filters (would be $20 more then the ehiem 2217 that i found) So the ehiem would give more filtration.
> 
> Still sucks cause i have to pay my parents back and it cost $40 more then the sunsun.


The thing is simple, after handling these filters it is quality. It just doesn't have a fancy logo or advertising to go with it. 

THe parts that matter--connections, housing, pump--seem more than reliable.

If you want to dump your money down the drain, go ahead.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

hbosman said:


> subscribed


you know that at the top of the thread, there is a tab for thread tools where you can subscribe, right....


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Do you use "official" filter pads for the SunSun? or do you create your own media?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

over_stocked said:


> you know that at the top of the thread, there is a tab for thread tools where you can subscribe, right....


I do now. :icon_redf


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

So overstocked do you know if they ehiem 2217 and the 2 sunsun 302 are on the same lvl of filtration (both claim to have 264 gph for one pump but the sunsun is reduced with the media. Though the ehiem probably is too) 

and i agree that ehiems are a bit costly. The only reason im considering it is because i found one for $107 which is $23-$93 cheaper then you would normally get it. Though the company aquariumgarden keeps rejecting my emails that ask what media they include.... though it could be because i give them false info cause im paranoid about identity theft.

how wow jsut did the math in my head i think i can get 2 sunsuns for the same price as that one ehiem O_O. (i forgot shipping and handling)


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

over_stocked said:


> Obviously it is because the Eheim is precision engineered in germany...
> 
> There are people who would buy a bag of crap if it had an Eheim or ADA logo on it...


I bought about 6 bags of dirt with the ada logo on them and it was the best money I've spent on my aquarium in years!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

mott said:


> I bought about 6 bags of dirt with the ada logo on them and it was the best money I've spent on my aquarium in years!


ADA substrate is GREAT. But things like there co2 system, etc are wayyyyyyyyyy overpriced.


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

i think im leaning towards 2 sunsuns considering they would provide more flow and filtration than 1 ehiem 2217

but the ehiem 2217 is rated for 167 gallons and the sun suns are for 60 gallons. (though they both say 264 gph) 

So what im asking is if 2 sunsuns 302 filter better than just 1 2217 ehiem


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Does the sun-sun come with filter media?

Also how strong does flow stay in a stocked tank, how long between service intervals?

I used to be an avid Rena fan... until I purchased an eheim 2213 used from a member on here. Since then I have purchased 4-2213's 2-2215's and 2-2217's and only one (the 2217 on my 60-p) was new. Since owning them I have found that the flow stats consistent for longer then any Rena I have owned and they are quieter. 

I have never owned a sun-sun so I cannot speak to their dependability or reliability but I can say that any money spent on any Eheim filter from the Classic line will be money well spent.


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

bsmith said:


> Does the sunsun come with filter media?


Depends who you buy it from. Some seem to have some some dont. The brand also seems to have switched names for the 302 (without the light thingy)

Or at least i think it is can people verify that the brand Perfect is really Sunsun with a new name


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Vidivici said:


> Depends who you buy it from. Some seem to have some some dont. The brand also seems to have switched names for the 302 (without the light thingy)
> 
> Or at least i think it is can people verify that the brand Perfect is really Sunsun with a new name


Every new 2217 comes with about $60 worth of media that will never need replacement in most our cases. Something to think about. I bought my brand new 2217 off of eBay about 8 months ago for $140 shipped. It seems prices have gone up $10 since then though.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Vidivici said:


> i think im leaning towards 2 sunsuns considering they would provide more flow and filtration than 1 ehiem 2217
> 
> but the ehiem 2217 is rated for 167 gallons and the sun suns are for 60 gallons. (though they both say 264 gph)
> 
> So what im asking is if 2 sunsuns 302 filter better than just 1 2217 ehiem


Personally I wouldn't go with two filters on a 55. It's really not necessary and gives you more to take of and more equipment to look at. The Eheim 2217 is dead quiet, very reliable and should be great for that tank. I actually have a 2215 on my 72g and have zero issues. I also used to run a 2213 on a 46g again with no issues. Most will err on more flow, so go with the 2217.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

bsmith said:


> Does the sun-sun come with filter media?
> 
> Also how strong does flow stay in a stocked tank, how long between service intervals?
> 
> ...


I run a 302 on a 75 gallon tank... very "under filtered" but I have two powerheads. I have no detrius build ups in tank and I go at least a month between cleaning. Right now it has been 38 days since cleaning and i will prob clean it next week. Flow is still plenty adequate. 

It comes with two filter pads and biorings. I added foam from an ac110 I had laying around, but filter floss is about 4 bucks for a bag.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> Personally I wouldn't go with two filters on a 55. It's really not necessary and gives you more to take of and more equipment to look at. The Eheim 2217 is dead quiet, very reliable and should be great for that tank. I actually have a 2215 on my 72g and have zero issues. I also used to run a 2213 on a 46g again with no issues. Most will err on more flow, so go with the 2217.


WHY? I see people recommend two eheims all the time, but since it is two of a filter you don't own or have never even seen, it is a bad idea?

Let me phrase it this way... ask my wife how much noise my sunsun makes... I'm practically deaf. She will tell you that the only thing she hears is the solenoid on my co2 turning on and the occasional vibration from my koralia...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

bsmith said:


> Every new 2217 comes with about $60 worth of media that will never need replacement in most our cases. Something to think about. I bought my brand new 2217 off of eBay about 8 months ago for $140 shipped. It seems prices have gone up $10 since then though.


Only 60 if you buy it from eheim. Those are in now way superior to pretty much any other bio media. I could throw together similar media for less than 20 bucks that would be just as effective.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

over_stocked said:


> Only 60 if you buy it from eheim. Those are in now way superior to pretty much any other bio media. I could throw together similar media for less than 20 bucks that would be just as effective.


Ehfisubstrat pro is really nice stuff. There really is no real proof on bio media so I have no idea if its better then brand x but I can say it allows great flow and is pretty indestructible.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

over_stocked said:


> WHY? I see people recommend two eheims all the time, but since it is two of a filter you don't own or have never even seen, it is a bad idea?
> 
> Let me phrase it this way... ask my wife how much noise my sunsun makes... I'm practically deaf. She will tell you that the only thing she hears is the solenoid on my co2 turning on and the occasional vibration from my koralia...


What the hell is your problem? Where did I say it was a *bad idea*? Read my statement again. I simply said it wasn't necessary to run two filters on a 55g and I stated the reasons why. One Eheim especially the 2217 is plenty for that tank.


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

gah i really dont know what to get 2 sunsuns 302 or 1 ehiem 2217.

the main problem with the ehiem is its cost T_T


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Vidivici said:


> gah i really dont know what to get 2 sunsuns 302 or 1 ehiem 2217.
> 
> the main problem with the ehiem is its cost T_T


I can almost guarentee you that over time the eheim will cost less and give you less problems. It is the "bar" and has been for canister filters for years.


----------



## cichlidude (Mar 18, 2010)

Vidivici said:


> gah i really dont know what to get 2 sunsuns 302 or 1 ehiem 2217.
> 
> the main problem with the ehiem is its cost T_T


So buy a Sunsun 303B. 380 gph with UV light only $80 on eBay.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Eheim canister filters tend to be out of sight expensive, but you only need to buy it one time. Parts are generally available, and the choices of Eheim media covers just about anything you'd ever want to do with a canister. If you set it up properly and don't abuse it, the canister will outlive you.

I can not say this for other brands of canisters I have owned. I don't think the Sunsun would be that bad, and I admit that this is one I have not used, but from a quality standpoint I doubt that it's anywhere close to the Eheim. OTOH, the cost of the Eheim might be enough to pay for a lifetime supply of the Sunsun.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll leave it at, "you get what you pay for"...


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

If you must get an Eheim get it used or at a steep discount. Their pricing is disgustingly high. The media is great but overpriced IME also. You can easily buy your own custom media for much cheaper than the Eheim stuff.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

tuffgong said:


> If you must get an Eheim get it used or at a steep discount. Their pricing is disgustingly high. The media is great but overpriced IME also. You can easily buy your own custom media for much cheaper than the Eheim stuff.


Although I agreee with you, picked my last 2217 up for 50 bux! Classic's and ecco's are reasonably priced, it's the proII's and 3's that get too pricey IMO...


----------



## Topbloke72 (Jul 7, 2006)

I vote for the Eheim. It's been around forever and will last you forever. Best filter on the market IMO.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

bsmith said:


> I can almost guarentee you that over time the eheim will cost less and give you less problems. It is the "bar" and has been for canister filters for years.


+1

Really not that expensive if you consider the "proven" quality long-term.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Personally I'd go for the Eheim, or get a Rena Filstar.

I like being able to go on vacation and not ever worry about my tank filters.


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm getting a ehiem 2215 a bit expensive cause I didnt find it on a big discount :frown: (the 2217 i was looking at would be from a store going out of business that I had no way of contacting)

In the long run i probably wont regret it though  I just need to find a cheap bio filter >.> cause it didnt come with one.... any suggestions?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What do you mean bio filter? There is plenty of biological filter media in there.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Do you mean the filter was missing the media? If so, I generally get mine from www.BigAlsOnline.com.


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

I mean the Biological filter media (my dad found the filter for $10 less then normal with free shipping all i have to do is get the bio media ie lava rocks)

I heard that pot scrubbers are a good diy one and have more surface area than most of the otehr media o.o


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yep, pot scrubbers would work and be nice and cheap- just make sure you don't get ones that have any soap or antibacterial additives.

I use polyester stuffing/quilt batting for cheap disposable media, too.


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

Got any threads for an idiot like me to follow so i can do it properly


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL

What other media do you have?


----------



## Vidivici (Jun 21, 2010)

Im not exactly sure.... I think it comes with a couple of pads. (it seems i lost the paper that told me D


----------



## bigboij (Jul 24, 2009)

my sun sun is filled with a course sponge it came with, 16 pot scrubbers the little bit of ceramic rings and bio balls it came with, filter floss and a bag of purgian


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There really aren't many "wrong" ways you could set one up, but in general you want coarser media at the bottom of the filter with the finer, disposable media at the top.

Here's how my Eheim 2217 is set up (top to bottom)

Micron pad
Purigen
Floss
Biomedia (Ehfiflav)
Coarse pads (the blue ones)
Coarse "mechanical media" (Ehfimech)

You could put the pot scrubbers on top of the blue pads, below the blue pads, both... however you'd like!


----------

